# The aspiring Alternative Keyboardist goes on vacation



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That's right, I'm calling myself an aspiring "alternative keyboardist" because I'm primarily interested in lesser known classical composers for the keyboard. Time to be a snob/egotist with a genuine passion. 

So, who needs Rachmaninov, Scriabin, and Debussy, when you've got Medtner Lyapunov and Ravel(I know, not that alternative)? I don't.

Who needs Chopin, Liszt and late Brahms when you have Chabrier, Balakirev, Liadov, Alkan, and early Brahms. Not me.

I'll manage on Clementi, W.F. Bach, and CPE Bach just fine. No Beethoven, Mozart or Haydn shall be necessary. 

And frankly its hard to do without Bach and Scarlatti, but I'll push Telemann and Rameau as much as I can. 

Renaissance composers are already alternative, especially when played on the clavichord. 

I don't play all these composers yet, but these are territories I'd like to explore. Schumann and Schubert, for certain reasons are also going to be a part of it.

And soon you won't be seeing me for a week because I'm going to be on vacation, water skiing and cleaning up my messy mind by reading constantly. No practice, but that will be for when I get back. It was nice getting to know so many people on TC better these past few days.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's refreshing to see someone focus so much on promoting the works of less-appreciated composers, through no fault of their own, but just because we like to hail a select few as Gods.

I must admit, I cringed a little when you said "no late Brahms", but you redeemed yourself with "early Brahms" - we can't be doing with the best of the three big Bs!


----------

